# Runnah and I are meeting today in Laurel, MD



## The_Traveler (Aug 7, 2014)

In a sort of _ad hoc_ meetup, Runnah and I are meeting today in Laurel, MD for barbeque.
He is on his way North from DC and I live about 20 minutes away.

I am pretty hyped about this, being only the second person I have met from TPF.
Meeting Leonore and her SO was such a treat that a combination of Runnah and barbeque should be really terrific.
I will bring a camera and get a picture taken of us to post.

Lew


----------



## Braineack (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, I had redskins tickets tonight and would have been in Laurel tonight as well.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 7, 2014)

If you are going to be in Laurel ~ noon, join us.
Welcome to anyone.

Red Hot and Blue, 677 Main St, Laurel, MD 20707

PM me your cell num and I'll send you time when Runnah lets me know.


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I will bring a camera and get a picture taken of us to post.



If you hand your camera to the waiter to get the picture, the waiter will own the publishing rights.

Aw, CRAP!  

Double the tip and ask him to sign over the rights to you.


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 7, 2014)

Designer said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I will bring a camera and get a picture taken of us to post.
> ...


Interesting...a Monkey playing waiter!


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 7, 2014)

Im excited for you both. Have an awesome time!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 7, 2014)

Sounds like fun. Too bad, I couldn't hop a flight out there to join you guys, bbq sounds really good.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2014)

Could be big fun! BBQ and runnah, plus undoubtedly some alcohol and some summer weather...hot damn!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 7, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Im excited for you both.



AFAIK, this isn't an elopement, just lunch. :smileys:


----------



## ronlane (Aug 7, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Im excited for you both.
> ...




So I need to return the place settings that I bought for you two? :Joker::Joker::Joker:


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 7, 2014)

ronlane said:


> So I need to return the place settings that I bought for you two? :Joker::Joker::Joker:



Depends.
What do they look like?  (I hate fussy patterns.)


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 7, 2014)

Here we are after a good and filling lunch.
Good food, good talk, although I spoke really fast and Chris is from Maine so I said many more words.

Good time and worth the drive.


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 7, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Here we are after a good and filling lunch.
> Good food, good talk, although I spoke really fast and Chris is from Maine so I said many more words.
> 
> Good time and worth the drive.


That's a wall hanger, if I ever saw one.  Ed


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great shot, if I hadn't of been working today I would have stopped by!


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes it was a great lunch and Lew was great to talk to.

I am on the right btw.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 7, 2014)

He's not really that big. It's the angle and I'm much further from the camera.

and I was standing in a hole

and he was on a box


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> That's a wall hanger, if I ever saw one.  Ed



Wall banger?


----------



## mmaria (Aug 7, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Here we are after a good and filling lunch.
> Good food, good talk, although I spoke really fast and Chris is from Maine so I said many more words.
> 
> Good time and worth the drive.


Envy 

I should be in that picture too!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 7, 2014)

That is a really cool deal.  There should be a special something for those TPF'ers that have met in person other TPF'ers.  

Kudos to those who have been there done that or plan on it.


----------



## hopdaddy (Aug 7, 2014)

Great shot Guys !


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> That is a really cool deal.  There should be a special something for those TPF'ers that have met in person other TPF'ers.  Kudos to those who have been there done that or plan on it.



I only had to book a flight and drive a couple hours to meet another TPF'er.

I expect all of you to start driving up here to Maine right now!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 7, 2014)

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > That is a really cool deal. There should be a special something for those TPF'ers that have met in person other TPF'ers. Kudos to those who have been there done that or plan on it.
> ...



Heck, if I could get a shot at an eagle like yours,  I'm all in     And of course the main reason would be to hang with Mr. Runnahman!  Shaba.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 7, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Im excited for you both.
> ...




But just imagine the living hell that wedding photographer would be put through.. rotfl


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 7, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> AFAIK, this isn't an elopement, just lunch. :smileys:


(Afaik???)
Hey. I live a small life here, lunch with friends is Very Exiting in my world. Lunch with a TPFer sounds more like a dream! Lol


robbins.photo said:


> But just imagine the living hell that wedding photographer would be put through.. rotfl


:giggle: oh what a thought!


----------



## runnah (Aug 7, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Heck, if I could get a shot at an eagle like yours,  I'm all in     And of course the main reason would be to hang with Mr. Runnahman!  Shaba.



Hey I am thinking if offering photo tours on my lake. We got all sorts of wildlife kicking around.


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2014)

That's wonderful!!   :love:     Terrific picture.


----------



## Stevepwns (Aug 7, 2014)

Damn, wish I could have made it.  I live in the area.


----------

